# Children's ID required for Aer Lingus flight



## Sim One (21 Jun 2005)

Do I need to have ID for the kids when checking-in with Aer Lingus for the summer hols next week?

They do not have their own passports.  

Can't find anything on website.


----------



## zag (21 Jun 2005)

If you are going to a country that requires passports (i.e. all of them except Ireland) then you are going to need a passport for them anyway to get in to the country.  You may not require one for arrivals in the UK, but you will still need some form of ID acceptable to the UK immigration people and the most likely form would be a . . . passport.

z


----------



## C2H5OH (21 Jun 2005)

As far as i am aware  children named on a parents passport and travelling with the parent do not  need  seperate ID. 
 From the help page on aerlingus.com
<LI>Passengers 16 years and over must have their own individual passport when travelling to continental *Europe*, however passengers 15 years and under may travel on their parent's passport provided that they are named on the passport and that the parent is travelling with them.

<LI>Passengers under 16 years travelling to the *UK* from Ireland, need not have their own passport or be named on their parent's passport, however it is advisable that they bring some form of identification (e.g. birth certificate, bus pass or student card) if possible.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Jun 2005)

might be of interest:



> *Passports for Minors*
> 
> From 1st October, 2004 all children, regardless of age, must obtain an individual Irish passport in their own name. *However*, parents passports issued before 1 October on which children have been included *remain valid* and *do not need to be replaced*. Children who are included on a parent’s passport issued before 1 October, may continue to travel to most countries up to their 16th birthday along with that parent providing the passport is still valid. There are, however, some exceptions. These include the Czech Republic which requires persons aged 15 and over to carry their own passport and Estonia which requires all persons aged 7 and over to carry their own passport. If you are in any doubt, *check with the Embassy or Consulate* of the country concerned before you travel.
> 
> ...


----------



## tinaeire (5 Apr 2008)

i am travelling to lanzarote in june of this year, with my five yr old who is on my passport.  i have checked with passport office, and spanish embassy who both say she is fine to travel on my passport.  however recently i spoke to someone in the same situation... apparently the airlines are now deciding whether or not to allow children to travel on their parent's passport.  can anyone tell me is this the case?


----------



## Ron Burgundy (5 Apr 2008)

its 25 euro for the passport, you might as well get it. But make sure the photos are done correctly as that is the biggest reason for applications being returned.


----------

